# Dateisystem verkleinern

## shortyno1

Auf welche größeneinheit bezieht sich der wert:

2204002 ?

```
resize2fs -p /dev/sdf3 8G

resize2fs 1.43.3 (04-Sep-2016)

resize2fs: Die neue Größe ist kleiner als das Minimum (2204002)

```

Danke

----------

## shortyno1

blocksize * sektorsize = disksize  ?

----------

## lovelytux

Hey,

2204002 [Blöcke] x 4 [Bei ext4] x 1024 [byte, siehe man] = 9.027.592.192 [byte] => Dein Minimum

lovelytux

----------

## shortyno1

danke, so ungefähr habe ich mir es auch gedacht ...

----------

